# Parking Lot Racing in Flushing Michigan (Genesee County)



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

*On-Road Racing in Flushing Michigan (Genesee County)*

*Riverview R/C Racing*
230 South Cherry Street, Flushing, MI 48433

*Race Classes:*
1/10 Touring Car
1/10 VTA (Vintage Trans Am - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ for more info)
1/10 Buggy (Jumps)
1/10 Truck (Jumps)
1/10 Short Course
1/16-1/18 Mini & Micro
Anything else that there are at least 4 of will make a class as well. 

*Please Note:* Electric Only
*
Race Dates:* Updated 6-12-2012
June 3, 2012 
June 10, 2012
July 1, 2012
July 8, 2012
July 22, 2012 (Trophy Race)
August 5, 2012
August 19, 2012 
September 9, 2012
September 23, 2012 (Trophy Race)
October 7, 2012 (Weather Permitting)
October 21, 2012 (Weather Permitting)

*Cost*-$10.00 per racer (not class, run as many as you want for $10!)

There is no power available. Quiet generators are allowed. If you can't have a converstation next to it without raising your voice, then it's not quiet. We have to be respectful of the neighbors, if they complain, we loose our track.
Also be sure to bring something for shade such as an EZ Up Canopy, as well as tables and chairs.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Looks like we are a go with the city. 

Plans are to start racing in June, on Sundays. Racing will start at 2pm. I will post more details shortly.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That is a great location! I used to live in the Somerset Apts back in the mid 90s.

When I visit family in the summer I will be sure to bring my RC stuff.

Any idea on what classes to run?


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Touring, VTA, and Short Course I am sure will be the bigger classes. Other then that, 4 cars make a class.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Also we have added a facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Riverview-RC/239232486176978


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob Mirsky said:


> Touring, VTA, and Short Course I am sure will be the bigger classes. Other then that, 4 cars make a class.


That's a good set of classes with good established rules.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

First race June 3rd is coming up fast!! 

*Race Classes:*
1/10 Touring Car
1/10 VTA (Vintage Trans Am - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ for more info)
1/10 Buggy (Jumps)
1/10 Truck (Jumps)
1/10 Short Course
1/16-1/18 Mini & Micro
Anything else that there are at least 4 of will make a class as well. 

*Please Note:* Electric Only
*
Race Dates:* Updated 6-10-2012
June 3, 2012
June 10, 2012
July 1, 2012
July 15, 2012
July 29, 2012
August 12, 2012
August 26, 2012
September 9, 2012
September 23, 2012


*Cost*-$10.00 per racer (not class, run as many as you want for $10!)

There is no power available. Quiet generators are allowed. If you can't have a converstation next to it without raising your voice, then it's not quiet. We have to be respectful of the neighbors, if they complain, we loose our track.
Also be sure to bring something for shade such as an EZ Up Canopy, as well as tables and chairs.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Updated the first post with more information.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

This Sunday is our first race!


----------



## toypainter (Apr 1, 2007)

Who else is going to come???


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I plan on being there (assuming Mother Nature cooperates...)


----------



## toypainter (Apr 1, 2007)

Kevin, I knew that!!:tongue: Rex Garcia said he is planning on coming down.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

toypainter said:


> Kevin, I knew that!!:tongue: Rex Garcia said he is planning on coming down.


Hmmm... I've seen him turn both left and right, maybe a driver for one of my other cars.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Kevin, just bring the fleet!


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

I will be there.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Weather looks good for today, can't wait to see everyone at the track. Practice starts at 11:30am, racing starts at 2:00pm. On-road and Off-Road (with jumps) classes.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks to all those that came out. We had a few small bugs but nothing that can't be fixed before this weekends race. Looking forward to less wind as well.

Working hard all this week on an all new track system. PVC did not work well at all. Also will be running a larger track on Sunday. So get your r/c's ready!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Have been working hard on the new boards for the track so we can use the whole 150' x 70' pad! Sunday's weather looks to be a great day for some racing.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

VTA Class:

We will follow the USVTA rules for our VTA class, with the exception of a driver figure and you can use any blinky esc. (no boost)

For the full rules, please visit www.USVintageTransAm.com

And remember, visit www.Trick-Parts.com for all of your VTA needs!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Track is all set up, going to be a great day for some racing!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Race Dates: (Updated 6-10-2012)
June 3, 2012 
June 10, 2012
July 1, 2012
July 8, 2012
July 22, 2012 (Trophy Race)
August 5, 2012
August 19, 2012 (Trophy Race)
September 9, 2012
September 23, 2012 (Trophy Race)
October 7, 2012 (Weather Permitting)
October 21, 2012 (Weather Permitting)

Cost-$10.00 per racer (not class, run as many as you want for $10!)

There is no power available. Quiet generators are allowed. If you can't have a converstation next to it without raising your voice, then it's not quiet. We have to be respectful of the neighbors, if they complain, we loose our track.
Also be sure to bring something for shade such as an EZ Up Canopy, as well as tables and chairs.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

july 15th how far will the trophy go down to..(1-3 or top 10)..also what tires are yall running in the 17.5.. or is it open tire.. & are yall running boosted or blinky??

i might try to make it down on the 15th


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

So far we have only had a turnout for VTA for on-road. Would love to see a 17.5 class get going though. 

Trophies will be top 3.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rob Mirsky said:


> So far we have only had a turnout for VTA for on-road. Would love to see a 17.5 class get going though.
> 
> Trophies will be top 3.


thanks!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

starrx said:


> july 15th how far will the trophy go down to..(1-3 or top 10)..also what tires are yall running in the 17.5.. or is it open tire.. & are yall running boosted or blinky??
> 
> i might try to make it down on the 15th


I tried a few different tires last weekend (most of them were several years old). What worked best were some old RP30's (Sweep 32 carpet tires didn't work). I've got some different tires coming to try for next time.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

We had to tweak the schedule:


June 3, 2012 
June 10, 2012
July 1, 2012
July 8, 2012
July 22, 2012 (Trophy Race)
August 5, 2012
August 19, 2012 (Trophy Race)
September 9, 2012
September 23, 2012 (Trophy Race)
October 7, 2012 (Weather Permitting)
October 21, 2012 (Weather Permitting)


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

kevinm said:


> I tried a few different tires last weekend (most of them were several years old). What worked best were some old RP30's (Sweep 32 carpet tires didn't work). I've got some different tires coming to try for next time.


do yall put anything down on the track for traction..like grape pop:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

No we don't. The concrete has good traction, its not slick like asphalt.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rob Mirsky said:


> No we don't. The concrete has good traction, its not slick like asphalt.


cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Next race July 1st! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Sc*

Is the SC class 2 or 4 wheel, or does it matter?

Run what you brung type atmosphere?

let me know

thanks


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

It's open off-road, doesn't matter if its 2wd or 4wd. We just race for the fun of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Racing*

Hey Rob,
Just wanted to say you have a good race program going. Thank you. I enjoyed it. I look forward to coming back out as soon as i can.

Bigz


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

I had a great time today, I haven't race outside over 8 years. It remind me of the old days a Canton riders.I will see you guys next weekend.
Willie Thomas


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the props guys. It's all about having fun. 

Had another great day of racing yesterday, with great weather to boot. 

Next race date is July 22nd. See everyone there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Great turnout last sunday, glad everyone had a great time. See everyone on Aug 5th!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

See everyone at the track today


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Racing this Sunday!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks to everyone that came out today, had another great day of racing and the weather managed to hold out as well! Also big thanks to Brandon Bischer and Bryce Bischer for all their help today with the track. 

I forgot that the next race is Sept 9th (3 weeks out) due to Labor Day weekend.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Rob Mirsky said:


> Thanks to everyone that came out today, had another great day of racing and the weather managed to hold out as well! Also big thanks to Brandon Bischer and Bryce Bischer for all their help today with the track.
> 
> I forgot that the next race is Sept 9th (3 weeks out) due to Labor Day weekend.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## trickpartsscrewedme (Aug 29, 2012)

*looks like fun. may make the drive from iowa.*

maybe i should make the drive from iowa to pick up my tekno eb48 or my 500 bucks from superman. or at 10 bucks a pop i could enter the races 50 times.


:wave:


----------



## trickpartsscrewedme2 (Sep 5, 2012)

thats funny i'm from iowa and rob just did the same to me on ebay so luckily paypal is gonna refund my money but still screwed me cause i don't have a remote to race with


----------

